
Barebones text editor in 150 lines of Clojure - rohitpaulk
https://github.com/rohitpaulk/simple-editor
======
billrobertson42
In your main file, you should hoist your require clauses into your ns
declaration.

e.g.

    
    
        (ns simple-editor.core
            (:require [clojure.string :as str]
                      [lanterna.terminal :as t] 
                      [taoensso.encore :as encore]))

